# Games you enjoy... privately.



## Rydian (Feb 5, 2011)

Are there any games you like to play, but won't admit playing in front of other people?


----------



## Ikki (Feb 5, 2011)

If people ask me "Do you play 'X'?" I confirm it. 
I've not problem admiting it but I'm a guy of few words so when I'm asked about what I play I just say "all kind of stuff"


----------



## Arras (Feb 5, 2011)

Pokemon, I guess. But that's mainly because my friends my age think it's childish and stupid.


----------



## Raika (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't admit that I play games to anyone except for a few good friends.
But I still don't admit that I play Pokemon and a whole list of games. >: They all like Gundam and other mech stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2011)

I have no games I only enjoy privately I think. What about you Rydian?


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 5, 2011)

Criminal Girls

Don't want people thinking I'm a dirty old man.

I don't recommend playing this game anywhere near decent humans.


----------



## mameks (Feb 5, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Criminal Girls
> 
> Don't want people thinking I'm a dirty old man.
> 
> I don't recommend playing this game anywhere near decent humans.


Fun game :3
NotthatIeverplayit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pokémon
Visual Novels
Some of the _tamer_ eroges out there :3


----------



## Daizu (Feb 5, 2011)

I avoid talking about video games in public because no one really shares the same opinions as me. "LOL YOU DON'T PLAY CALL OF DUTY? WAT WAT WAT GO PLAY YOUR NERD GAMES DERP DERP DERP." I guess one I would never talk about is Shin Megami Tensei, just because it's so controversial. You know, the occult, demons from hell that look like 



Spoiler



penises in carriages attacking other demons with magic and shit



Love those games though.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Feb 5, 2011)

I ain't ashamed of nothin! Duke Nukem Forever would be pretty questionable esp if family walks in during all the naughty bits but whatever not likely don't think anyone'd care to stop and look at what I'm playing.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 5, 2011)

Daizu said:
			
		

> I avoid talking about video games in public because no one really shares the same opinions as me. "LOL YOU DON'T PLAY CALL OF DUTY? WAT WAT WAT GO PLAY YOUR NERD GAMES DERP DERP DERP."


I know how you feel, I really do.

Anyway, I don't know if I have one.  I don't really don't care what others think about me, so I'm pretty open about what I play or watch.

And no, I'm not afraid to play Pokemon in public, around friends or not.


----------



## bladepwnedyou (Feb 6, 2011)

There's no way i'd tell my stoner friends who play call of duty and stuff all the time that I still play games like pokemon or Banjo Kazooie, they'd give me shit for it lol

Sadly tho the frilly games are the most fun in my opinion, the developers put a lot of thought in B-Sing some of those titles


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2011)

People seem to think I should be embarrassed about playing visual novels/eroges but I openly admit to it (in fact I run them through steam).

So nope, no games i'm ashamed of playing.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Feb 6, 2011)

Pretty much every game that's not new.
I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.

Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
Me: *?_?*


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*


PREEETTYYY much.


I really can't say that I have a DS or Wii without being ridiculed. :/


----------



## machomuu (Feb 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*







That post was just full of win and extremely accurate.

My friends tend to say that old (retro) games suck, and me loving retro games, knows that they factually rock and that my friends don't know what they're talking about.  They also don't like Japanese games, Turn-based RPGs, Pokemon, and the NintendoDS suck (because they have no taste and only play mainstream FPS's).  In fact, this is the reason many gamers keep they're favorite games secret.  Not me though.


----------



## Officer Delibird (Feb 6, 2011)

Definitely Pokemon I used to play with a bunch of 5th graders last year when i was in seventh grade I asked them if they wanted to play this  year and there like "Grow up geez that game is for 10 year olds" im like


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*


No one where I live has ever heard of Cave Story. The most of what I hear too is CoD.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 6, 2011)

Officer Delibird said:
			
		

> Definitely Pokemon I used to play with a bunch of 5th graders last year when i was in seventh grade I asked them if they wanted to play this  year and there like "Grow up geez that game is for 10 year olds" im like


Yeah, people tend to think Pokemon is specifically made for kids, when in reality it's just the anime and PokePark that are made for kids.


----------



## Blaze163 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't talk about some of the games I play, but more because hardly anyone else plays them more than being ashamed of playing them myself. Not exactly worth talking about being stuck on my latest mission on RUSE when most of my gaming buddies only care about the next Prestige star. 

I do tend to shut off when certain games are mentioned though. The worst offenders are:

- World of Warcraft/Runescape. The kid across the road from me discovered these and went from a good kid to a total hermit. Even on my 21st birthday, he dropped by for about 30 seconds, said happy birthday, then left a perfectly good party with perfectly good beer and perfectly good women to go play Runescape. There's being into your games and there's flat out having nothing else in your life, you know? Play them by all means. Hell, I was into FFXI for a while. But do try to remember that there are ways of interacting with your fellow man besides clicking on them.

- Hardcore COD players. I love Black Ops, I play it quite frequently. But I recognise it for what it is. A game. The number of prestige stars you've acquired is not a mark of any sort of talent or manliness, it's simply a way of measuring how much time you're willing to sink into a game while your social life dissolves around you. So please, don't go on about your rank. It's just sad. It's a game. What are you bragging about, really? Numbers. Same goes for all you hardcore achievement whores out there. You think it truly impresses anyone? Do you get laid more often if you have a high gamerscore? No. So shut up.

- The Sims, and other 'life simulators'. To me video games are all about escapism. A way to break out of the doldroms of reality for an hour or so and do something you could never do. Save the world, fight an invading zombie hoards, race a flying car around at supersonic speeds, etc. Why would I try to escape reality by playing something that endeavours to mimmick it perfectly? They remind me of Big Brother, in which we sit in a house, watching people sitting in a house. A task that could just as easily be achieved with a mirror and save us the time and expense.

- Sports games, Guitar Hero/Rock Band, and others. Basically the same as The Sims, I don't honestly see the point in playing a game that mimmicks something you could be doing for real. I'm not as badly against them as The Sims because to be fair we can't all be rockers or pro athletes even if we were to practise forever, but come on. What's more enjoyable? A game of FIFA, or playing real football with your friends at the park? To me it's always the latter, but to each their own.


----------



## machomuu (Feb 6, 2011)

^ Same for me, minus The Sims.


----------



## Goli (Feb 6, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I don't talk about some of the games I play, but more because hardly anyone else plays them more than being ashamed of playing them myself. Not exactly worth talking about being stuck on my latest mission on RUSE when most of my gaming buddies only care about the next Prestige star.
> 
> I do tend to shut off when certain games are mentioned though. The worst offenders are:
> 
> ...


It depends on HOW you play it, of course a lot of people love to do mundane things that mimic reality perfectly but...
Some play it because they love to build really complex houses and stuff like that, and that alone.
Others like to create a million sims but never actually play with them.
And then there's people who like to torture sims as a way of relief.
Also, I agree with your point about the sports games and all those Guitar Hero clones.
Finally, I don't enjoy any games privately. I mostly play JRPGs and people don't mock me for that, unlike what seems to happen to others.


----------



## Warren_303 (Feb 6, 2011)

I never had a game I was ashamed to admit playing except one I stumbled upon last week. 

I was reading about it and the crazyness that people were arguing about on the game, so... I dl it and hmm I don't think I would play if anyone was around they would probably think I'm weird for doing so lol.

Rapelay


----------



## RPG_Lover (Feb 6, 2011)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I do tend to shut off when certain games are mentioned though. The worst offenders are:
> 
> - Sports games, Guitar Hero/Rock Band, and others. Basically the same as The Sims, I don't honestly see the point in playing a game that mimmicks something you could be doing for real. I'm not as badly against them as The Sims because to be fair we can't all be rockers or pro athletes even if we were to practise forever, but come on. What's more enjoyable? A game of FIFA, or playing real football with your friends at the park? To me it's always the latter, but to each their own.



I see your point, but with the sports games it's not always easy to either find enough people to play, or the weather doesn't cooperate. I enjoy GH/RB. I've found some new artists I like because of it. Although sometimes I think I'm the only one who liked GH1/2/'80s because they _*didn't use master tracks*_. To me it gives the songs a more personal touch - like I'm playing it in a cover band as opposed to being that artist.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh man here were i live only the fact that i play video games makes some dudes point fingers at me and say it "dude go get a life why u dont come out and have some drink".
and i say "man i have 25 years a job and a wife, you still live whit your mother,and i shoud get i life?"

so hey i only be ashamed of something if i was a criminal
oh and some games that only my wife can't find that i play is that kind of doki doki and this sora no otoshimono new


----------



## MigueelDnd (Feb 6, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Pokemon, I guess. But that's mainly because my friends my age think it's childish and stupid.


^ This. Pokémon is the only "game" (or saga, for that matter) that I'm ashamed of, I love it, but I think I'm slowly losing interest in it, though... And I hate when everyone is like: "Hey, have you finished Black Ops/Dead Space yet?" I don't even own a 360 or PS3, just a Wii and DSL. Luckily, people at my high school don't like MMORPGs (I don't either ^^).


----------



## Nujui (Feb 6, 2011)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> I never had a game I was ashamed to admit playing except one I stumbled upon last week.
> 
> I was reading about it and the crazyness that people were arguing about on the game, so... I dl it and hmm I don't think I would play if anyone was around they would probably think I'm weird for doing so lol.
> 
> Rapelay


Oh god that game......The one that actually got banned.


----------



## prowler (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't have any IRL friends that are gamers, so I guess I play all games privately? 

Though if someone asked me what are my favourite games and what do you play, I'll tell the truth since 9 out of 10 times they play CoD so their opinion on what games are good is mute.


----------



## Legaia (Feb 6, 2011)

Sheaperd121 said:
			
		

> Warren_303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey i didn't knew this kind of game exist i see the wiki page of this and sounds realy good


----------



## Zerousen (Feb 6, 2011)

Any game that's not on Xbox :/


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 6, 2011)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> I never had a game I was ashamed to admit playing except one I stumbled upon last week.
> 
> I was reading about it and the crazyness that people were arguing about on the game, so... I dl it and hmm I don't think I would play if anyone was around they would probably think I'm weird for doing so lol.
> 
> Rapelay





dude there no shame in playing that game  i play it too s great ad fun 
other games i recommend are  Artificial girl 3 Sexy beach Zeo  Blood roster there also 3D custom girl  ect

here what i have in AG3 






Delicious halibel


----------



## monkat (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't usually play games in public so...

all of them.


----------



## Fudge (Feb 6, 2011)

Most of my friends are modern gamers, I have a few that like retro games and odd genres. One of my friends loves the SNES, another one loves the Genesis. The first one likes quirky Japanese games and stuff, but still really enjoys modern games. The second one usually is only a modern gamer, although he does like the NES. I usually play modern games, but I love the N64 (hint hint), a bunch of other retro consoles, and Japanese rhythm games.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 6, 2011)

There isn't a game that I'm embarrassed to say I like, or play in front of people.


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 6, 2011)

Ai Cho Aniki for the TG16CD. Just the fact that combining the controls of a street fighter game and a space SHMUP worked so well is enough reason to love it...so what if it's the gayest game ever made? It's still fun, and playing it doesn't really change the player or anything.


----------



## Warren_303 (Feb 6, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> Warren_303 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, I don't feel wrong for playing that game now lol

I'll check those others out sometime.


----------



## kaputnik (Feb 6, 2011)

I've finished Hello Kitty - Roller Rescue. Downloaded it for a friend's six year old daughter, and when I showed it to her, she didn't want to play, but kept asking me to keep playing it so she could watch. That session ended with me finishing the game, and I have to confess that I actually enjoyed playing it. It's really relaxing to play a slow paced, far too easy game now and then.


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a gamer and I'm proud of everything I play. I have no shame in the things I enjoy. 

If someone has a problem with that, I tell them to shove their thoughts right back up their ass.
(But no one ever does!^^)


----------



## Demonbart (Feb 6, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> Pokemon, I guess. But that's mainly because my friends my age think it's childish and stupid.


This.
Though some of my closer friends play it as well, I'm not really willing to freely admit that I play it.


----------



## Zetta_x (Feb 7, 2011)

Kirby Epic Yarn... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and Runescape


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 7, 2011)

Dragon's Lair. LOL


----------



## Ssx9 (Feb 7, 2011)

Let's see...

Megaman games (classic and X)

Sonic games

Yeah, I guess that's pretty much it. I've yet to see someone here playing any the Megaman X games (aside from one or another). I don`t like pokemon, not that it's childish or something like that, I just don't want to spend my money in a game with pretty much the same engine every damn time. I stopped playing it when emerald was released.

Here it's all about CoD and Guitar hero. Oh, and Final Fantasy for some people. 

But meh, I don't like playing my DS in public. not that I'm ashamed of, but I don't want to be robbed while playing it. Robbery is very comon in here. Even with portables.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 7, 2011)

Moonshell picture viewing.


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 7, 2011)

Pokemon and Yugioh.  
There's really no way I can ever admit to playing either game at my age.


----------



## myuusmeow (Feb 8, 2011)

Bayonetta. My friends know I play it because of Xbox Live, but they don't really have any idea what it is.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Feb 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*


Pahaha! +1 to that!

Me, mainly just Pokemon. I attend some 'lectures' at a university that's just about games. There I'm open about all my games.


----------



## tomrev (Feb 8, 2011)

Games that have sexy girls protagonist or something like that. I played chess or call of duty while in public but when I'm at home, I play all spectrum of game types.

Mostly, it depend on who are around me more than what game I'm playing. When I stay in places that have young people or childhood friends, I could play without shame but when have older people or serious environment, I couldn't bare to play games.


----------



## Arras (Feb 8, 2011)

I just realized I like Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak (GBA) as well and never told anyone. That game is awesome.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 8, 2011)

well, i play all my games in public. except atlantica online. I don't have a PC for use outside my home!


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll start off by saying that I'm 30 years old, been gaming for 25 years, and consider myself a "well-rounded" gamer.

That said, I thorougly enjoy playing Just Dance.  That's right, the crappy dance game that's easy to make fun of.  I'm not embarassed to admit it though, and maybe because I have fond childhood memories of many of the included songs, I find myself laughing the whole time.  Even the hardcore gamer in me can take a break, and enjoy something that is simply fun, or even ridiculous.

As for games I play in private, Heavy Rain comes to mind.  While others in the house might drop in and see a great looking game, there are a few scenes that make it look like I'm endulging in a CG Skinemax experience.  God of War 3 also comes to mind, mostly the Aphrodite scene, where I quickly turned my surround sound down, while prompted to pump the "O" button repeatedly.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 8, 2011)

The only games I play privately are M rated games, but only because I have younger siblings. I take pride in what I do, and I've realized if I have to hide something I do or like, then I probably shouldn't be doing it.


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 8, 2011)

one that comes to mind for me is Feel the Magic/Project Rub/whatever you wanna call it. The best part is i can fantasise about what she actually looks like!


----------



## Forstride (Feb 8, 2011)

I try not to talk about the Wii, unless it's with my close friends (They have Wii's and 360's as well, so it's fine).  Pokemon comes to mind, but they semi-like it (They used to play the games, but don't anymore), so it's fine.

Only games I can think of that I don't like to talk about or let my friends know I play (Even though they know) are the Animal Crossing games, and retro games (NES/SNES...They just say "Why are you playing this, it looks dumb").  Don't think it's the graphics that they hate, as most of them like N64 games, and other games in that era (Gamecube, GBA, etc.), but oh well.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Feb 8, 2011)

Nothing. I openly admit to whatever I play. I told my friend who bought the Orange Box, "You should play Portal, it's awesome.", He says "Sorry, been playing Counter Strike". I say, "Yeah, I love that game too."

Seriously, I've said this a million times before. People have different tastes. If one person like CoD, then let him, that's what he likes. It's not that he has no taste, he just has a different one from yours. Just because you think that Retro games are epic and FPS sucks, well that's your opinion, and it's their choice to like CoD because that's fun for them.


----------



## toguro_max (Feb 8, 2011)

Not really ashamed of anything...
*But* there *are* games I usually don't play in front of everyone.
One of them is not a game per se, but a genre: eroge. I play'em, I like'em (believe me, I like the stories the most, the gals came in second place. I like visual novels also, btw).
The other one is We Cheer >-p
I *refuse* to play this game with my window opened >-D


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 8, 2011)

I once bought a game called bloodrayne from secondhand purely because of the hot goth vampire on the cover. Never bothered to get past the first level: I was too busy zooming in on her ass.
(yeah, what do you expect? It's the _only _advantage 3rd person shooters have over 1st person ones)


Perhaps I can mention kirby as well (at first I was NOOOOOO!!!! But after a level or 3, 4, I enjoyed it almost as much as my girlfriend). And rock band 2 may be fun in multiplayer, but I still feel kinda embarrassed when making a ridiculous singing attempt in the solitude of my own room.


Other than that...nah, not really. Well..."Lula, the sexy empire" back when I was a teenager. But that was an exception.


----------



## Dangy (Feb 8, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*



Same way with me, but I'll say:

Them: "So what you been playing lately?"
Me: "Minecraft. I built this huge castle, and I've started on my underground railway system, and I need to work on my creeper tow-"
Them: "Lol, Minecraft has the worst graphics evar"
Me: ?_?


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 8, 2011)

Arras said:
			
		

> I just realized I like Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak (GBA) as well and never told anyone. That game is awesome.



Heh, I used to have the GBC one - that was pretty good too.

But really I have to hide nearly ANY game I play cos dad HATES them

He's pretty much like "HURR GAMES YOU STILL PLAY KIDDIE GAMES YOU SHOULD PLAY EVEN MORE MUSIC AND STUDY SCHOOL HARDER HURRRRRRR"

...Did I mention I play five instruments fluently and have straight As in all my classes?


----------



## leeday100196 (Feb 9, 2011)

personuser said:
			
		

> Arras said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like my life. the difference is if my dad sees me playing them, he's not as bad about it, but he hates them all the same. bloody sports fanatics... though i play 3 instruments fluently and get straight A's.


----------



## Windaga (Feb 10, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*



I laughed so hard. Thanks - I really needed that.

Hm...well, if I'm ever asked "Do you play such and such", I respond truthfully. That being said, I've really only been asked that once or twice, and both times were about Call of Duty, which I don't play. 

I don't tend to play my SMT titles around my little sister or mother, but that's really only because my little sister is insanely naive, and my mother is the over the top "you're going to hell if you listen to anything but hymns" type of person. I was playing through Nocturne with my friend when my mother walked in just as I summoned Lilith. Needless to say, she wasn't very amused; especially not when she realized that Lilith is based off of the one said to be Adam's first wife. Was not a good day. She also walked in on us playing Persona 4, right as my friend summoned Lucifer. She went *ballistic.* (And of course, it was one of the few times the protagonist would cry out the Persona's name - LUCIFER!)


----------



## Codc (Feb 12, 2011)

Woah, can't believe I'm the first one to say FFX-2.


----------



## Splych (Feb 12, 2011)

some of my friends finally realized CoD or pretty much any FPS game aren't that great . it's not creative anymore . 

hmm . . . i just blurt out every game i play and don't give a damn what my friends think of me .
Tales of Vesperia, Mirror's Edge, Torchlight . they've heard of none of them , and they think i know no knowledge of games for even playing them .


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 3, 2011)

i gatta say eroge i dunno why i started but i would be embarrassed telling my friends. in america that is something that is looked down on.  there was a kid in a school i went to that was ridiculed for that wish i got to know him.  ome day i will look out my window and scream loud and poud "I LOVE EROGE GAMES"


----------



## TornZero (Mar 3, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> I don't tend to play my SMT titles around my little sister or mother, but that's really only because my little sister is insanely naive, and my mother is the over the top "you're going to hell if you listen to anything but hymns" type of person. I was playing through Nocturne with my friend when my mother walked in just as I summoned Lilith. Needless to say, she wasn't very amused; especially not when she realized that Lilith is based off of the one said to be Adam's first wife. Was not a good day. She also walked in on us playing Persona 4, right as my friend summoned Lucifer. She went *ballistic.* (And of course, it was one of the few times the protagonist would cry out the Persona's name - LUCIFER!)



I try not to play around my mother. She didn't exactly approve of me wanting/getting a game that's centered around demons, humans turning into demons, humans working with demons to decide the storyline. Figures the only time she pops in to see it is when I have some of the most ungodly characters on screen at the time. (Of course I'm talking about the Lucifer battle with Lilith and Lilim in my party.)

Weird thing is she had no problem watching naked Doom Babies with swords for hands pop out of Cleopatra's tits in the circle of Lust in Dante's Inferno, or the sequence needed to kill Cleopatra.


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 3, 2011)

Spoiler



runescape sometimes


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

Well, I have no games that I enjoy privately, but I enjoy playing games while someone is watching me play.


----------



## jonesman99 (Mar 3, 2011)

I cant get enough of the Ace Attorney games. I'm absolutely hooked to them. They are something I play when im on the road (would have been a perfect spring break for me if Investigations 2 was already translated) or have nothing to do at home or school.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 3, 2011)

Pokemon... My parents hate that game and if they find out that I play it they will kill me... And I am NOT joking...


----------



## RNorthex (Mar 3, 2011)

i wouldn't rly go around showing off super princess peach, that's for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




that's the most girlish game i've ever played with, but, hey, the gameplay's kinda good
apart from that, nothing, what i play i like and i'd proudly play yoshi's island instead of cod and wow


----------



## Bunie (Mar 3, 2011)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Bayonetta. My friends know I play it because of Xbox Live, but they don't really have any idea what it is.


isnt it just like Devil May Cry, but with some goth chick with glasses? why would you be ashamed of that?


----------



## Pahicken (Mar 3, 2011)

kingdom hearts. why? because most of the people in my school are inexpilcably evil. they will make fun of you even if you eat a potato chip.


----------



## The Ey Man (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to be private-y about some games, but I realised the games I played secretly weren't really _that _ good, so I stopped playing most of them and now only play games I can freely scream out and stand proud that I play them.
But all my friends are cool with anything, so yeah no biggie


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 4, 2011)

Bunie said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha. Haha. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

That is the funniest thing I've ever read.

But seriously, it's kind of like Devil May Cry, but there are a few key differences. Mainly... "fan-service."


----------



## ninchya (Mar 4, 2011)

Starcraft 2 XP asian-Sport, and of course i love hello kitty and imagine ds games !!!!!


----------



## Rayder (Mar 4, 2011)

Just about every game I play is played privately.  What I mean is that I don't announce to anyone what games I'm playing and I don't play games online. My brother isn't a gamer, so he doesn't care what I'm playing and no one else ever touches my DS or PC, so technically, all my gaming is done privately.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 4, 2011)

Elvarg said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> runescape sometimes


Would never have guessed that from your username.


----------



## JBW (Mar 15, 2011)

My friends are actually alright with games like pokemon, since most of them play it anyway. But one thing i dont tell people about is games with titles like 'Dragon Quest' or 'Final Fantasy'. That normally ends with this one guy saying 'NEEERD. NEEERD!'


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 16, 2011)

Horror games like Fatal Frame, Resident Evil, etc.

It's not like I have to play it in secret, rather my parents' hearts are not that strong. They would really freak out if they see a zombie on TV.


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 16, 2011)

JBW said:
			
		

> My friends are actually alright with games like pokemon, since most of them play it anyway. But one thing i dont tell people about is games with titles like 'Dragon Quest' or 'Final Fantasy'. That normally ends with this one guy saying 'NEEERD. NEEERD!'


funny enough, society is so fucked up about pokemon that no one cares in your group, which is a rare thing, but for me, i never hear the end of it, and it pisses me off big time. They don't stop about DQ or FF either, but theyre all CoD meatheads who yell, "BOOM! HEADSHOT!" all the time.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it's mostly the games I admit to not enjoying privately. Mostly COD. I never hear the end of that damn game. And the people I hang with don't even consider Battlefield or something similar. Come to think of it, though, I don't play many new console games at all, 360, PS3, or otherwise...

Back to the point, I don't admit to L++ because "I could get a real girlfriend easily" or something. But none of the girls at my school are worth it anyway. And real women are difficult. And I suck at communicating. And I'm moving too! Sheesh.

Oh, also, Super Princess Peach and Karoshi. The former because it's... yeah... and the latter because NO ONE PLAYS IT AND IT MAKES ME FEEL AWKWARD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Pretty much every game that's not new.
> I hate having to explain to people what I'm playing because they think that CoD is the only game that's ever existed.
> 
> Them: "Mega Man X? What's that? You mean Mega Man 10? You should play CoD, the graphics are better."
> Me: *?_?*



:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: I feel you all the way. I was playing it on my DS the other day and it went like this:
Friend: "What you playing, Micah?"
Me: "Mega Man X on SNEmulDS"
Friend: " ._. "
Other friends: "Wasn't that thing for the Game Boy or something?"
Friend: "So anyways guys, have you seen the new map pack on Black Ops?"
*25 minute convo on the new map pack*
Me: ?_?


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 16, 2011)

Dead or Alive Xtreme Beach Volleyball...
And I got the patched version. Ohh yeah!
But, most of my friends know I play the game, so whatever, and we talk about it. But its not something I'd want my parents know I'm playing!


----------



## Orc (Mar 16, 2011)

Usually I'm vocal about games IRL; videogames, pen & paper roleplaying games, collectible card games, miniature warfare games and usually people don't even know what I'm talking about and they never consider me a geek (unless I rant about comics, I don't know why) probably because of how I look. :3 derp

But here are some exceptions:

I have a lot of IRL friends playing WoW and I mock them about it, but I used to play WoW for about 4 years before they even started playing.
I also play Touhou, but I do not even mention it other than here on GBAtemp. After seeing the local Touhou fanbase at some convention, I feel sorrier for them than fat American cosplayers. (They also play on Normal LOL, I think they were more into the characters than dodging bullets.)

Also Cave shmups. I do not know anyone IRL who cares for shmups in general anyway so I never talk about them. They're my "Alone Time Games".

Speaking of something I never mention IRL; *I never ever mention GBAtemp IRL.*
I even tell the few GBAtemp members on my FB to never post something about GBAtemp on my wall.

LOL ORC HAS FACEBOOK


----------



## Devante (Mar 17, 2011)

The Yakyuu Ken Special: Konya wa 12-kai Ikusa for the Sega Saturn.

Paper/rock/scissors made sexy.


----------



## relminator (Mar 17, 2011)

Windaga said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you tried summoning *Mara* yet?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 17, 2011)

At first i was for playing pokemon open in school. (this was when pkmn HGSS was released)
After a weak 10 people in my class all had a NDS with them and all of them had bought Pokemon. From that i learned a lesson to never be ashamed for playing any games, because you might turn the people around you into the same gaming freak as you


----------



## Jamstruth (Mar 17, 2011)

Considering I have a lot of friends with similar gaming tastes to me (Zelda, Pokemon, FF etc.) I've got no need to hide any games I enjoy.
Hell, right now a lot of folks are playing Pokemon White openly in school. At least in my year, people who remember how awesome Pokemon is/was and aren't immature enough to go "Lol, Pokemon is for kids"


----------

